# Any experiences of "Borrow My Doggie"?



## Flatcoat owner (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi All,

I have just moved to a new area and need to sort out a dog walker or day care for my dog before I start my new job. 

I am finding that the cost of walks is much higher than it was in my old area and my Mum mentioned a website called "Borrow My Doggie" which she had seen in a magazine. 

Just wondering if anyone has any experience of the site, good or bad? 

I am getting a little worried I am not going to be able to sort things out for him at this rate, especially since he is an entire male and daycare often says they have to be castrated 

Thanks in advance x


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

No experience, but I'd be worried about loaning my dogs out to a stranger, particularly an entire dog. Let's just say, after a member on here pretty much admitted from their posts, using entire dogs they were looking after, kennelled, while owners were away on holiday, I would seriously worry about not having a reputable and trustworthy *assistant* to help exercise my dogs.


----------



## terencesmum (Jul 30, 2011)

Flatcoat owner said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have just moved to a new area and need to sort out a dog walker or day care for my dog before I start my new job.
> 
> ...


I'm with SL and would have qualms about loaning out your dog to anyone. 
As for the entire thing: my own dog was kept entire for a long while and we had a dog walker all through that time. And my dog is a Staffie and apparently, they had some abuse of some other dog walkers about walking an entire Staffie off lead etc. 
What I am trying to say is: Going by your username, you have a Flatcoat (excellent choice of dog  ) and there shouldn't be any issues with him being entire that wouldn't arise if he was done.
Maybe tell us where you are roughly and then people can suggest suitable dogwalkers.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

I&#8217;m sorry if it&#8217;s not what you want to hear but personally I would never allow an individual who I meet over an internet site who wasn&#8217;t insured as a professional dog walker to walk my girl or look after he rin my absence.

Its just to much of a risk. How well can you really know someone even after 2 or 3 &#8216;meets&#8217;?

I would spend my whole day worrying about my dog.

In fact I would be really curious to know how many 'meets' the website has actually managed to arrange?

Dont get me wrong its a very convinient and interesting idea but I think in this day and age with dog theft / dog attacks its not quite as simple and waggily taily as the website makes out


----------



## Flatcoat owner (Sep 4, 2011)

Hey,

Thanks for all of those replies. I had the same reservations myself tbh. Just wondered if anyone had used it successfully on here.



Sleeping_Lion said:


> No experience, but I'd be worried about loaning my dogs out to a stranger, particularly an entire dog. Let's just say, after a member on here pretty much admitted from their posts, using entire dogs they were looking after, kennelled, while owners were away on holiday, I would seriously worry about not having a reputable and trustworthy *assistant* to help exercise my dogs.


Sleeping Lion - sorry, I am a bit dopey, do you mean they were using the dogs for breeding, like as a stud?

I have moved to the Windsor area. I've seen some dog walkers online but they all seem to walk max. 4 dogs at once making them expensive. My old dog walker where I used to live walked more and was cheaper (to be fair she competed in obedience so she could handle a big pack).

Also, has anyone used doggy daycare? That would suit my dog best but is prohibitively expensive for me.

Thanks for all replies


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Flatcoat owner said:


> Sleeping Lion - sorry, I am a bit dopey, do you mean they were using the dogs for breeding, like as a stud?


Yes, they were basically using entire dogs that people were paying to have kennelled while they were away, without telling the owners, to produce a variety of cross breeds.


----------



## Flatcoat owner (Sep 4, 2011)

My goodness, that had not even crossed my mind Sleeping Lion. I guess you would be none the wiser, I wonder if those owners ever found out? And if they did, is it even illegal, perhaps you wouldn't be able to do anything. But the person doing it took a risk too, if the dog was injured, the owners insurance surely wouldn't cover them. 

I'll start ringing around the ones on the internet this afternoon. And I am meeting a neighbor for a dog playdate tomorrow who has a recommendation for a pet sitter. I might pop into the new vets to ask them too. 

Thanks for replies


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Flatcoat owner said:


> My goodness, that had not even crossed my mind Sleeping Lion. I guess you would be none the wiser, I wonder if those owners ever found out? And if they did, is it even illegal, perhaps you wouldn't be able to do anything. But the person doing it took a risk too, if the dog was injured, the owners insurance surely wouldn't cover them.
> 
> I'll start ringing around the ones on the internet this afternoon. And I am meeting a neighbor for a dog playdate tomorrow who has a recommendation for a pet sitter. I might pop into the new vets to ask them too.
> 
> Thanks for replies


The sort of person willing to stoop to that sort of underhand activity wouldn't give a jot I'd think, if something happened, and would probably think up some sort of excuse!

Not that I'm biased, but I have a slight leaning towards flatcoats, any photos of your boy?


----------



## Flatcoat owner (Sep 4, 2011)

Not very savvy on how it all works but have tried to attach my fave recent one, taken on Sunday. He looks like he is cuddling his toy. Also one from earlier this year where he is waiting for me to throw it into the water. 

You also have some lovely looking gundogs.


----------



## BristolQueenie (May 4, 2014)

I just saw this website and would like to give you a positive reply from the other end of the deal. I don't have a garden and I live in a flat so the prospect of getting to hang out with a dog and learn more about them than I already know is a very positive experience for me, when I do have room for my very own dog I will have a lot more experience under my belt, also because of this website I get to hang out with some fuzzy faced friends which makes me very happy and I also use it as a form of exercise, by all means be cautious with your pets but we're not all animal abusers or breeders. Some of us genuinely love dogs but simply don't have the space to have our own.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

It is always good to have both sides of the story. 

I can see why the idea of borrowing a dog is a great one for people who love dogs but who, for whatever reason, are unable to have their own, and it could well work out positively for someone in the position of the OP, who wants her dog exercised when she is at work but cannot afford to pay a dog walker. However, I would be very wary and make sure you have met WHOEVER (dog walker or borrow my dog person) was to walk the dog numerous times (and with a long list of questions) to ensure they were capable and professional before allowing them access to a very precious companion.


----------



## p4p (Jul 22, 2014)

Places4Pets.com is a free similar service which matches dog owners looking for temporary care with respected places which can provide care. Worth checking out! :ihih:


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

A friend of mine is a borrower and I expressed all my concerns that pretty much the same as SLB's. However she is probably a good find for anyone as she's a former dog trainer (positive methods) but after a marriage break up and no way of owning her own dog in the long term due to work as she's a teacher. But she is able to take in a dog during the holidays and happy to walk in the evenings. So there is at least one good person out there and maybe more, I think be very vigilant. 

p4p on the other hand is a newbie account looking for free advertising and thinks we're all born yesterday.


----------



## Fluffster (Aug 26, 2013)

p4p said:


> Places4Pets.com is a free similar service which matches dog owners looking for temporary care with respected places which can provide care. Worth checking out! :ihih:


At least have the sense to come up with a different username if you're going to pretend you aren't affiliated with that site.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I've no experience of that site, but I couldn't leave my dog with any one I didn't know and trust. Even when I've had to kennel him, I went to the one my daughter has been using for years and she has a good relationship with the owners.

I'd just worry myself stupid leaving him with a stranger, even one with the best possible motives.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I wonder what the ratio of borrowers are to dog owners?


----------



## kateh8888 (Aug 9, 2011)

No experience I'm afraid but I am with the majority of posters, I just couldn't leave my dogs with anyone I didn't trust.


----------



## sgf (Aug 9, 2014)

I have yet to experience this service but would love to try it. It is a brilliant idea if only given a chance. I can see the downfalls, the worries that dog owners may have about it and the need to find genuine people out there to walk your pet but there are many genuine people out there. There are many of us that although would love to own a dog of their own and give them all the love and attention a dog needs make the sensible decision to NOT own a dog because they are not in a suitable situation to care for one full time. I do not own a dog right now and renting in london with housemates/ a tiny garden and working full time means I wont be able to own a dog for a number of years until I own my own home and can work suitable hours. This service is wonderful for me now and in the future. For now I can help others who want their dog to be taken care of when they are not there and in return, I get to hang out with an adorable dog and in future, i can use the service to find someone reputable to do the same for my pet and help them be happy. Charities use dog walkers all the time who volunteer so we are not all horrible people out there to steal/covertly breed your dogs!!!but there are only a small number of volunteer charity jobs and loads of people wanting those jobs and they recruit very infrequently. Please give it a chance.of course take precautions and meet with people as much as possible before giving over your dog to them but if they are genuine, they will understand and be willing to meet up I certainly would. I think i'll go sign up now actually


----------



## Wilmer (Aug 31, 2012)

Not really for me. I worry when OH takes Betty out on his own, let alone someone I hardly know. I do use a pro-dog walker - she is council licensed, insured, very experienced and has known Betty since pup-hood - Other than to save money (false economy in my opinion) I can't see why anyone would use a total stranger with no recommendations and possibly no experience?


----------



## almostinanimate (Nov 3, 2014)

Hi everyone, 

Completely agree with the risks involved with this site. I would not recommend anyone in 'loaning' their dog to anyone without at least getting to know more about them first! 

I am on the website as a borrower having always had dogs when I grew up. I cannot commit to having my own at this point in my life and I feel a lot of people overlook the amount of commitment any pet needs. 
I have found borrowing in general a positive experience, but also there are some niggles with the idea that an owner needs someone to look after their pet on such a regular basis in some cases. 

I have been looking after a dog for some time now during the week whilst the owner is at work. The dog was bought as a gift for their young child and the situation has just in all honesty made me quite irate. If anything I think the fact that sites like this now exist for 'free pet care' will only make more people who really SHOULD NOT own pets get them and it makes me quite sad. It has got to the point now where I am sitting everyday of the week until late in the evening, and even when the owner is home she is asking me to take the dog off her hands (for a break) 
I think the website is great for meeting people, going for walks and the odd day here or there, but the whole sitting for long periods of time I think takes it a little far and proves that the nice 'idea' of owning a dog wasn't really thought about in the correct way.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

I would imagine someone using borrow my dog, could not/ would not want to committ to walking at a specific time every single working day.

Can I ask OP what are the dog walkers charging? It might be you have stumbled on expensive ones, personally I wouldn't want any dog of mine, however friendly to be walked in a pack bigger than 4. Does not matter how experienced the walker is, you simply can not have decent control with 8-10 dogs all charging about in different directions, especially as they will not have been trained by the walker specifically.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

almostinanimate said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Completely agree with the risks involved with this site. I would not recommend anyone in 'loaning' their dog to anyone without at least getting to know more about them first!
> 
> ...


I find this post so sad. 

I have seen this website on FB and every now and again have a nose (As I am nosey like that ) but have also noticed similar to what your saying here.

There is quite an emphasis on the fact you can get 'free' dog care :frown2:

I also find it so sad that said owner should require a 'break' from their own dog  Owning a dog should be a pleasure not a chore :frown2:

Well Done you for helping and I hope if it all becomes to much you raise this with them. Theres helping someone then theres just being taken advantage off.

I work full time and am currently 33 weeks pregnant - I can count on one hand the number of days my girl hasnt had 2 walks a day for the last 6 months - And yep those days were on wknds or days I was home not days I was working. 

I cannot understand having a dog and not enjoying the walking or making time for it..


----------



## almostinanimate (Nov 3, 2014)

I know! I was completely shocked when the owner came out with the possible need of calling on me for *a break* 

I work from home so it's easy for me to look after pets during the week but like you said I feel pretty much taken advantage of in the situation and it annoys me that people don't think the process through before getting pets. 

I just hope the website won't make others feel it's acceptable to buy or rescue an animal because they can get 'free doggy daycare'


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

I have an informal arrangement with my neighbour to walk her dog. It works well for us. I get some doggie walks and cuddles and Bertie gets some nice long walks that, because his dad works long hours, he otherwise wouldn't get.

Perhaps you have a neighbour who would be glad of some company that you could get to know well before committing your dog to their care.

From a borrowers point of view I can see some downsides to getting a friend or aquintance to look after your dog rather than a professional walker. I am into training using positive reinforcement, have learnt a lot about dog body language and how to handle the dog I walk and let him (not) interact with others and not be a nuisance to anyone. I wasn't asked to do this its just the way I would be if I had my own dog. So if you want training to be carried out in a certain way and your dogs behaviour managed in a certain way you have to be confident your walker will follow your instructions and understand the importance of what you are requesting. Of course professional dog walkers might also not follow your instructions either. Whether this is a big problem depends on both your dogs and your temperaments 

Onevof my other neighbours also walks Bertie on different days I know allows him to run up to any dogs he likes and feeds him all sorts of stuff he isn't normally allowed so it does depend on who you get. Bertie has fun with us both and has proved to be adaptable to our different styles but this arrangement might not suit all dogs and people.


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

My husbands uncle "borrows" doggies from the site. He does that because I don't trust him with mine, he's taken mine out before and lets them off lead when I tell him not to (they don't like him so won't return back to him) he's brought one of my dogs home covered in leeches!


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Ive signed up ages ago, thinking Id be happy to help anyone local but haven't had any response, not even one, from what I understand you have to pay to fully use the site??


----------



## Skinnywhippet (May 23, 2013)

It's worked great for me. Just to save some time, here's my reply from last time someone asked about the site:
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/375035-borrow-my-dog-post1063814389.html#post1063814389


----------



## BerryBelle (Feb 20, 2015)

I'm a matched borrower and I LOVE LOVE LOVE borrowmydoggy. My fiancé and I can't get a dog because of time constraints and also we're 100% committed to our beautiful pair of rescue rabbits who are terrified of dogs so would never put them through that.

I've got a lot of experience working with animals and am also part-time studying animal behaviour while I work. I don't know if that helped put our owner's mind at rest but I think she's a super relaxed person anyway. She was MUCH more relaxed than I was expecting and to be honest way more chilled out about the lending situation than I would be if I was the owner. She's a fantastic dog owner though, but just really laid back. 

I think BMD is a great idea in theory but it does take a certain type of owner to be comfortable with it. There's nothing wrong with meeting potential borrowers and if you go to their house (to get more of a feel for who they are!), spend time with them, watch how they handle your dog and how your dog responds to them you will get a strong feel for whether you can trust them or not.


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

My reply I typed today on another thread...


I'm currently in talks with a lady who lives ten minutes from me, who loves Jacks and is currently unemployed and looking for some canine company.
I've Googled her area and I am able to drop off my 2 and collect them 6 miles from my home, she lives next to a huge forest (not that I expect her to walk them in there, well not off lead anyway) and has all day (at the moment) to look after them and keep them company, as it stands, me and my OH work full time and on weeks, like this, I walk them at 5am til 6 then by the time me and my OH go to work (I leave at half 6 him at 8) they are alone then from 8-4 with a toilet break from OHs mum in between. I get home and do another hour but they'd love some company in the day time, so this seems ideal.

We'll meet up, see how we all get on and if it's all okay after a few meet ups then she can dog sit them when we're out I've heard some horror stories about professional dog walkers and kennels so they can't always be trusted. PLUS all BMD "sitters" are covered by BMD the company with third party insurance. I'll let you know how I get on!
__________________


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Re: free pet care, for me it doesn't bother me about the price, but being realistic I can't afford £20 a day for doggy day care for my 2 and then it would only be for an hour with other dogs. I paid £50 to sign up and I would still walk my 2 daily for an hour in the a.m and for an hour plus in the evening. I am SHATTERED tonight but I ensure I walk them daily twice, the evening walk is always a drive away somewhere. For me it's the gap in between that I want them to have company and some extra play and cuddles. If people fob off their dogs because they can't be bothered to walk/care for their dog, that's sad, but for some extra fun and company it's a great idea.

I'm going to sign up as a walker too so I can find a Staffy (on their own) to walk as I LOVE the breed but at the moment, can't adopt one


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

If you are good at something, never do it for free....

All other issues aside, I want reliability. If I want someone to have or walk my dog as a regular thing then I need them to be reliable. I would not ask that of someone who was doing this for 'fun' as I imagine they also have a life that needs to work around their 'dog borrowing'. Unlike someone who does it professionally and caters to the paying client. 

Nice idea in theory, not something I would consider using personally.


----------



## Ownedbymany (Nov 16, 2014)

Whereabouts do you live? Just asking because there are several professional walkers and sitters on here who might be able to offer their services within your price range depending on what you were being charged before.


----------



## grai (Mar 1, 2015)

I've recently registered on the borrow my doggy site because I'm not working but live in a Londonvflat not suitable for a dog and of course won't be out of work long term so owning a dog isn't practical

I don't know what I was expecting but very few people on the profiles recommended to me were people who wanted to share the joy of their dog with others and make it a fun way to socialise informally

Most of them seemed to be wealthy middle class Londoners wanting to save on dog minding fees

I want to share a dog but I certainly don't want to be taken advantage of by people who should just take responsibility and pay for their dog care

I'm still open minded about BMD but I'm currently looking on the cinnamon website for elderly people who need help walking their dogs


----------



## Rahoulb (Dec 17, 2013)

Dog's Trust seem to be promoting them now: https://www.borrowmydoggy.com/blog/2015/2/borrowmydoggy-partners-with-dogs-trust (and just seen it in my copy of their magazine).


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I walk my step brother's chihuahas for him twice a week but that's different cause I've known the dogs since they were puppies and he helps me out in return with cleaning my house so its a win win situation for both of us. Plus I'm getting extra exercise walking up the stairs to his flat and going on extra walks.
I registered on borrow my doggy but now I've got Teddy to train in agility and I still walk him and Amber at weekends plus now the two chihuahas to walk in the week I don't go on there anymore.


----------



## RhiannonandDebbie (Jun 18, 2015)

Hi - maybe I can help  . I am based in Bristol and I do holiday boarding, day care and walking for your dog. I have a larger than average house for your dog to roam, a large enclosed garden, a playing field on my doorstep and Blaise Wooded Estate at the end of my road. I will look after your dog as instructed. I am insured. To find out more about myself please check out my profile on this website. https://dogbuddy.com/LNLUW

I would be happy to help and accommodate. Please check me out and keep me in mind for next time.

All the best, Rhiannon


----------



## Bigbellystyles (Oct 25, 2015)

As a dog owner I decided to use this site to find some company for my pup while im at work. So far its been a complete waste of money. Ive messaged out to dozens of walkers in my area and either they don't bother replying or in the majority of case don't bother reading their mail. Total disappointment.


----------



## Katalyst (Aug 11, 2015)

Flatcoat owner said:


> Hey,
> 
> Thanks for all of those replies. I had the same reservations myself tbh. Just wondered if anyone had used it successfully on here.
> 
> ...


I live very near the Windsor area nr High Wycombe. An aquaintance of mine has not long started up a dog walking and pet sitting business and is taking on clients. She hasn't been running it professionally for long so references may be few and far between but she is trustworthy and knowledgable from what I have seen. I don't know her really well but I have known her for years and her dogs are always beautifully cared for. If you like, I can message you her details?


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

@Katalyst I think it's quite an old thread that gets dragged up when 'borrow my doggie' is googled .. I wouldn't expect a reply  but how nice of you.


----------



## Katalyst (Aug 11, 2015)

JenSteWillow said:


> @Katalyst I think it's quite an old thread that gets dragged up when 'borrow my doggie' is googled .. I wouldn't expect a reply  but how nice of you.


Balls.... I should know better than to not check the date of the 1st post -_-
Urgh!


----------

